
If you drive an expensive car you're probably a jerk, scientists say - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/26/world/expensive-car-drivers-study-scli-scn-intl/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_A new study has found that drivers of flashy vehicles are less likely to stop
and allow pedestrians to cross the road -- with the likelihood they 'll slow
down decreasing by 3% for every extra $1,000 that their vehicle is worth._

Science!

~~~
aphextim
I would have expected the rate at which drivers are less likely to stop be
parabolic rather than linear.

------
simonblack
I have the opposite view.

"Noblesse Oblige."

